# 12/7/08 big Earl plow pics



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

A Little plowing tonight


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

looks like the blade is cleaning well! not much salt needed


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

ducatirider944;666603 said:


> looks like the blade is cleaning well! not much salt needed


seems to scrape pretty good besides I think it is too cold for salt 10 degrees when I plowed. We will see in the AM.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

lookin good...i love your truck with the lettering


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

bigearl;666625 said:


> seems to scrape pretty good besides I think it is too cold for salt 10 degrees when I plowed. We will see in the AM.


nice artwork on the truck.

not too cold for treated salt, works down to -15*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Earl,how did you ever plow before with a straight blade?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Earl, you should get a magnetic sign that says "SNOW" on it and stick it over the "Stump" on your truck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great earl! Im glad you took so many!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

tls22;667118 said:


> Looks great earl! Im glad you took so many!


no prob tim It is still 2 more than you have taken this year!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;667351 said:


> no prob tim It is still 2 more than you have taken this year!


Earl if you want a picture of me performing i will get it to you!:waving:


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

tls22;667420 said:


> Earl if you want a picture of me performing i will get it to you!:waving:


I have heard about your lack luster performance!  Proof that you DO know what snow is would be nice.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pics Earl, is that your lot or did you just stop at it?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Pics Earl


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

how do like the new blade looks like it gets down to bare pavement well


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

western V-plow? What size? What do spread salt with?

That truck looks great!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

ALC-GregH;666850 said:


> Earl, you should get a magnetic sign that says "SNOW" on it and stick it over the "Stump" on your truck.


Snow grinding!!!  lol


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice, we got some snow this weekend too!

Like the truck graphics too - looks just like the guy on the sign on 365! lol


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

highlander316;667583 said:


> western V-plow?


Looks like a Hiniker to me.


----------



## Owenservices (Nov 28, 2007)

nice new plow.......... deffently cold one last night in to today idk about you but its a pain in the ass to buy skoal in the middle of the night now with all the save ons not doing 24/7 anymore learned my lesson last night


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

highlander316;667583 said:


> western V-plow? What size? What do spread salt with?
> 
> That truck looks great!


Hiniker 8'6" ply V and a Buyers Tailgate spreader


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice truck and pics


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

bigearl;668163 said:


> Hiniker 8'6" ply V and a Buyers Tailgate spreader


o ok I see the plow pump box now.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICS BIG EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DONT MIND TIM HE GET S A LIL RAMMY THIS TIME OF YEAR*


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Very sweet truck! How's the Hiniker been treating you?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Owenservices;668135 said:


> nice new plow.......... deffently cold one last night in to today idk about you but its a pain in the ass to buy skoal in the middle of the night now with all the save ons not doing 24/7 anymore learned my lesson last night


Maybe they know something I dont know. There is only 2 of them open 24/7 now and they arent in town:yow!: Where in oneida are you located?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;668556 said:


> Very sweet truck! How's the Hiniker been treating you?


I has workedgreat so far. The plow seems to be built tough as nails!wesport


----------



## austin23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice pics. What kind of stumper do you run?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

austin23;676013 said:


> Nice pics. What kind of stumper do you run?


I have a Rayco 1672M .


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice pics! looks the new plow is getting a good break in with all the snow we have been getting the passed few days

Have you tryed yet to take out a stump with it?


----------

